# HD Locals---Any more news??



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wonderin' if there is any new news on HD locals coming? I live in the Spokane, WA area and i know we're supposed to be in the next group of cities to get our local channels in HD. I got my 622 and DISH 1000 ready to go!!  

pilot305


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

How about Pittsburgh? I notice that direct TV has just included them.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I think we are all waiting. San Francisco hopefully will be in the next batch. I imagine they will come through just about the time that the networks start their summer reruns. Now is when I could use it. Having only the OTA for network inputs on the 622 is proving to be more limiting than I thought it would. 

..Doyle


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like "D" is adding 7 or 8 new HD locals. Dish is taking the back seat again.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

EJP said:


> Looks like "D" is adding 7 or 8 new HD locals. Dish is taking the back seat again.


Well, Dish is very busy getting Echostar 10 up and running, my guess is that we willnot see any more HD locals until it is all settled in and they make all the channel moves that they are planning over to that satellite.

So, on that note, anyone have any idea how long it typically takes to get a new satellte configured based on past launches??


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I do not foresee too many new channels being added untill the E*10 shuffle works its way out. Maybe some new internationals at 121.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

For DFW, Ive heard July....dont know if thats true or not.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I just finished the install on my 622. When the installer was on the phone getting the reciever authorized he asked when the SF locals would be up. He was told that it would be at the end of the month.

That seems a little soon since that is just next week, but there is hope.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Where is the list of what markets will get locals? I live in Madison, WI and I doublt that we make the list.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi all here a post that may help

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54515&highlight=retailer+chat

It is not official


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

here is another link

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## Suriel (Apr 22, 2006)

pilot305 said:


> Just wonderin' if there is any new news on HD locals coming? I live in the Spokane, WA area and i know we're supposed to be in the next group of cities to get our local channels in HD. I got my 622 and DISH 1000 ready to go!!
> 
> pilot305


According to my installer, the HD locals will become available on 4 May 06 in the Spokane area.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Suriel said:


> According to my installer, the HD locals will become available on 4 May 06 in the Spokane area.


What sats will these new HD LIL use - for Seattle for eg ?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

nataraj said:


> What sats will these new HD LIL use - for Seattle for eg ?


Obviously 129.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No, not obviously.

They've pretty much had their way with 129 and 61.5, notice nothing new has been added, there's no room left mainly.

The next stop is E10 @ 110 

Then after that is 119k


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

BFG said:


> The next stop is E10 @ 110
> 
> Then after that is 119k


If the channels are going to be added in May as some say, I don't think it can be E10. I don't think it is ready - right ?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yes it is, it's being used right now.


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

Will they be turned on in early May along with Spokane HD locals?

-- srini


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

they are both planned to be on by the end of june


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

BFG said:


> they are both planned to be on by the end of june


What about SF...? will they also be turned on by the end of June..?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

the status of HD locals and the list is only in a million threads and inside the ekb at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm

The latest update is that dish plans to add Dallas, Houston, Miami, Phoenix, Portland OR, Sacramento, San Antonio, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, and Spokane WA by the end of quarter 2


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When does quarter 2 end for Dish anyway? I would like to know to have an idea when they will get Houston hd channels up on the sat.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Dish? June 31st!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

BFG said:


> the status of HD locals and the list is only in a million threads and inside the ekb at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm
> 
> The latest update is that dish plans to add Dallas, Houston, Miami, Phoenix, Portland OR, Sacramento, San Antonio, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle, and Spokane WA by the end of quarter 2


Thanks for the link, however all it tells me is which cities are enable and which ones are not, but not when..At lease by quarter would nice....!

I am hoping someone one here has inside information to give us some hope...it does not have to be exact. but approximately.

This link does not help me with that...but thanks


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

socceteer said:


> Thanks for the link, however all it tells me is which cities are enable and which ones are not, but not when..At lease by quarter would nice....!
> 
> I am hoping someone one here has inside information to give us some hope...it does not have to be exact. but approximately.
> 
> This link does not help me with that...but thanks


BFG already gave you approximate - by end of the quarter.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> BFG already gave you approximate - by end of the quarter.


 the end of the 2nd quarter 3 4 etc???


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone heard when Detroit will join the list for local HD channels.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Are we there yet?.....are we there yet?.....are there yet?......are we there yet?......are we there yet?.......are we there yet?........are we there yet?........are we there yet?..........................................:lol:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> Are we there yet?.....are we there yet?.....are there yet?......are we there yet?......are we there yet?.......are we there yet?........are we there yet?........are we there yet?..........................................:lol:


NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . Don't make come back there!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL, I guess I'm not the only one that thinks there are way too many people here with far too little patience.....


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, I am patiently waiting for the SF Locals to go live. Yes, I am patient.

But let me explain a little of why I would like them soon. First of all, when they installed my D1000, the installer asked what I was getting from the dish pointed at 148. The first thing was that all my smaller locals have been moved to one of the other birds, so I didn't need it for that. I don't take any international packages, so I didn't need it for that. But it was where I was getting the CBS-HD feed out of LA. Acccording to the installer, I would lose that when they SF locals came up. AND, he said that they were to come up the end of this month. He even asked that question when he was getting my 622 authorized. So based on that, I let him take down my second dish. :nono2: 

So, now I have no network HD until my locals come on. It's a minor issue for me, but I would like to get that back soon. :sure:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

gsalem said:


> Dish? June 31st!


 Well between now and the end of June. Cool.  I only hope that the spot beam isn't reduced to little to cut me out since I am about 90 miles out from Houston.:eek2: I would really love to get all 4 nets in hd. Only have Cbs ota in hd.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Theres 13 HD Citys now. I hope cleveland is in the next batch cause its #16 Overall. Cleveland PLZ!


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

It doesn't matter if Cleveland is #16 in market size. SF is top 10 and we are still waiting.



saweetnesstrev said:


> Theres 13 HD Citys now. I hope cleveland is in the next batch cause its #16 Overall. Cleveland PLZ!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> LOL, I guess I'm not the only one that thinks there are way too many people here with far too little patience.....


The reason I am inpatient has to do with the start of the Soccer World Cup on June 9th.....I know that soccer is not big here in the US, but everything stops in the rest of the world during the Worldcup. Talk about an audience. Billions of people will be watching.....not millions like the Superbowl or the World Series.

ABC will carry some of the games in HD, I got the 622 for this reason and because of ESPN2, which will also broadcast the games in HD.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> BFG already gave you approximate - by end of the quarter.


You are right, I was just adding a comment about the link


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

socceteer said:


> Talk about an audience. Billions of people will be watching.....not millions like the Superbowl or the World Series.


While I realize futbol is a bigger deal around the world than baseball or American football, I find it hard to believe that billions of people will watch it on television, with a world population totalling something less than seven billion. Soccer isn't a particularly big deal in two of the world's most populous countries -- China and India --and to get to even two billion, a third of the world would be tuned to their sets (assuming they had them).

Now, the sport that REALLY needs to be televised in HD is MotoGP, the world motorcycle racing championships. Reigning world champ Valentino Rossi moved from Italy to England so he could drive down the street without getting mobbed. Beats the heck out of NASCAR.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

garys said:


> NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . NO! . . . Don't make come back there!


:lol:


----------

